# Greetings from Southern Georgia



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

WELCOME!!! I lived in middle GA since the 1st grade until this year I moved to AZ!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome Brumby. I am sure you would learn alot from this forum. Just search related sections of the forum and start firing questions. I am sure someone will hit back ;-).

Hope you enjoy your stay.

Regards

jehanzeb


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome here!!! i i think we are moving to valley al...which is really closr to ga. like 20 min!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Welcome! Another Georgian! WhoopWhoop!

we have family in Lee County... you must be some kind of tough to be able to handle the heat and the gnats!


tbenitez, we have family in Valley, too! :lol:


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> Welcome! Another Georgian! WhoopWhoop!
> 
> we have family in Lee County... you must be some kind of tough to be able to handle the heat and the gnats!
> 
> ...




That is neat. I live in Thomas County. We are not to far from Lee county.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

awsome...you can call me trisha!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy and good luck.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
I live in North Georgia!!


----------

